# GIVEAWAY! Enter To Win New Milwaukee SUPER HAWG!



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have partnered with Milwaukee Tool to give away the M18 FUEL™ SUPER HAWG™ 1/2" Right Angle Drill Kit!

To enter, simply respond to this thread with your answer to the following question.

*Are you purchasing more cordless tools for your tool bag? Why? Why not?*

On *September 24, 2015* we will do a random drawing to select a winner.











> *New Milwaukee SUPER HAWG!*
> Milwaukee Tool delivers ground-breaking performance with the introduction of a cordless right angle drill that will not only power through 6” holes, but can drill over (75) 2-9/16” holes per charge for a completely cordless rough in. Optimized for Plumbing and HVAC applications, the *M18 FUEL™ SUPER HAWG®* is the first cordless tool of its kind, delivering game-changing productivity for professionals drilling with up to 4-5/8” self-feed bits and up to 6” hole saws.


Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question.

Edit: *Milwaukee has agreed to give us not one but TWO Milwaukee M18 FUEL Super Hawgs!*


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Of course. Battery operated power tools have gotten so much stronger and better. The super hawg m18 could be interesting. Wonder how long the battery will last


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Allways purchasing cordless tools. Employees tend to be more apt to breaking them because they dont have to pay for them


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Always purchasing more cordless tools.

Reason is, they make most jobs easier and quicker.

There are times when corded tools make more sense


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

No. If I don't have access to power, I don't work. Cords rule.


I'm in service and repair. The last thing I want is a dead battery because I worked late last night and forgot to charge the battery.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

If it can pay for itself and make my life easier I'll own one


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I prefer cordless. 

Makes my jobs go quicker with less hassle of unrolling an electric cord and finding an electrical outlet. 

I prolly use a cordless tool at least once everyday for plumbing service and repair work.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been waiting for this to come out. My favorite right angle drill in cordless. I'll rawdawg the hell out of every hole. With the hole hawg of course.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Love cordless tools, the technology has improved tremendously in the past few years with regards to battery life and power. The right angle cordless drill is awesome. A friend of mine owns one and I was very impressed with its power, he was able to rough in a whole house with 2 battery's. Very impressed


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Of course I'm going to buy more power tools. It's what I do. I'm an addict.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Cordless tools have come a long way....Just makes sense


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I will buy the ones that make sense. Cordless angle grinder and bandsaw do not impress me


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

As a plumber, I'm dependent on my tools to work as I hard as I do. With improved battery life, Milwaukee cordless tools have totally cut the cord without sacrificing performance. Mobility, safety and now improved performance is why I use Milwaukee cordless tools every day, all day.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I buy any tool that says Milwaukee on it because they are awesome and I am a total tool nerd


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea... I'll definitely be buying some...
The ones I have are old enough that I hate them even with the Lifetime Guarantee including batteries...

The Battery Life has been horrendous...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I will only buy cordless and I will only buy Milwaukee. Milwaukee simply outperform all other brands.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you purchasing more cordless tools for your tool bag? Why? Why not?

Most definitely. :thumbup:

Cordless tools are convenient, and we just rotate batteries so they are fully charged and ready to go. In service / repair, time is money and it's a pain looking for an electric source when we are working in a commons area of a condo building.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cordless tools have made great strides in reliability and performance, combine that with convenience and the safety of not dragging around a cord and there is no reason to not buy more.

On a side note, I use only milwaukee tools and appreciate their innovation and trade specific tools...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The more posts to this thread the more chances you get to win.............

Oh hey, I didn't mean to sound like I'm against Milwaukee cordless. When I win this Milwaukee cordless thing, I'll happily sell it and buy a S&S tear drop air cleaner kit.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've used Dewalt cordless tools for many years, they are good tools, but I hate the batteries. About two years ago my old boss switched to Milwaukee. Now my choice of cordless is Milwaukee.

For corded tools I prefer my grinder, hole hawg and sawzall. I wonder how the torque will be with this hole hawg.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

the only cordless tool i really want is a Makita mini bandsaw, seeing as i have makita stuff already why not.

we have a Milwaukee mini bandsaw at our shop and i love the thing


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes we're purchasing more tools because we are very busy.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm done buying cordless tools-i have a black and yellow set that won't quit. I have 4ah lithium ion batteries and that's good enough for me. Until red and black gets a recip to angle the way the black and yellow guys does, I won't switch-even if you have a 9ah battery I'm not carrying a full size and a smaller red and black recip!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes...more, 

Because they save time dragging cords around


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> I'm done buying cordless tools-i have a black and yellow set that won't quit. I have 4ah lithium ion batteries and that's good enough for me. Until red and black gets a recip to angle the way the black and yellow guys does, I won't switch-even if you have a 9ah battery I'm not carrying a full size and a smaller red and black recip!


It took a bit to get use to the Milwaukee saw, it likes to bounce. The full size is good, but the compact one we had to return/exchange three times before we got a good one. Now the rest of their tools, knife, tape, etc.... they really put some thought into them. 

The Bosch drill/zip gun kit I bought is so-so. Impact is great, the drill has no ba!!z. Not sure if I wanna even try the saw.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

The M12 series has changed the game so much in the past few years. It seems like every job I'm on I have a tool out of that series that will make it faster and easier. Which translates to more money in my pocket. There is no true stand alone leader in this market and there should be. Milwaukee allready dominates the Sawzall market. Too the point where everybody refers to a recip saw as a sawzall. If this angle drill can stand up to the test of time like the sawzall I don't see any reason to buy any other brand cordless tool.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Not Currently purchasing. Why not? I already have about $2K in Milwaukee M18 and M12 Fuel products and am happy with what i have.

New products though may still tempt me.


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been buying cordless tools for years. I've recently gone from Team Yellow and Black to Team Red. I wonder if the Super Hog will be a nice addition. 

I choose cordless because they are easy to throw in a tool bag for something quick. Mostly for service work. I don't mind cords for longer jobs


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll stick with my makita. I've got to many makita tools and batteries to make the switch cost effective. I sure wouldn't mind trying out the cordless hole hawg but I always preferred the dewalt dw124 over the superhawg for corded.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

cordless tools suck..big time.. for me anyway...

. I gave up on them a long time ago...
Tried to get with the program but the batteries would finally not hold the
charge any more or it would run out right when you needed it the worse..and I got tired of constantly rechargeing batteries while on a job site....

I had one idiot working for me who left his charger and battery at a customers house and he drove back 25 miles in my truck and on my time to retrieve what he had left behind.. I could have bought him a battery and charger for the time he spent and killing half a day like that......

I just threw out some dewalt drills that we had laying around for years because I got tired of buying the bateries for them....


All I got now is a milwaukee sawzall, right angle drill and power saw ALL with cords and I got a small zip driver for sheet metal screws with a 10 foot extension cord attached..... 

have not had to pay for battery replacements in years.... and the cord type hardly ever wear out.....

Hey, but if this hole hawg is free..................:yes:..


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've had nothing but good luck with Milwaukee. 

Screwed this thing together with their 18v driver. Barley used half the battery. 











I have the large radio and have left it outside in the rain multiple times only to find it still playing music the next morning. The battery outlasts some of my biggest Bon fires!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Here it is in action


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

dclarke said:


> I'll stick with my makita. I've got to many makita tools and batteries to make the switch cost effective. I sure wouldn't mind trying out the cordless hole hawg but I always preferred the dewalt dw124 over the superhawg for corded.


Heck ya, low speed clutch, 1200 rpm-And a better handle position. Burned through two sets of brushes and still kickin. Now if somebody would weld that chuck to a 3/8 dr socket I'd be happy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Corded Dewalt hole hawg is my primary cement mixer. 2 minutes you have a 5 gal of 'crete ready to pour.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

cordless tools are amazing, especially when free!


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, I'll be buying more cordless tools. One of my two ancient Porter Cable right angle drills is about done, the Super Hawg looks like it would be a nice replacement.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I will test one for a fee


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

You bet have always loved Milwaukee tools


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beetle-juice beetle-juice beetle-juice!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I find myself gravitating towards cordless simply for the conveyance of not having all those cords. The power of the drills are a lot better than they used to be. Getting ready to add more tools and some places just do not have the outlets for corded tools. With a truck charger I can keep going.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Been through 5 m12 hackzalls kept buying them cuz I used the crap outta them daily, stepped it up to the fuel one this time.... We shall see how it lasts


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, I will be purchasing more cordless tools. I have several of the m12 series and love them. I have been eying the fuel series but have so much invested in another system that I haven't switched. This may make it worth switching!


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

All my cordless are Milwaukee


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Been through 5 m12 hackzalls kept buying them cuz I used the crap outta them daily, stepped it up to the fuel one this time.... We shall see how it lasts


The same for me. The fuel has been great, sounds and feels better.

Have you tried the M12 porta band or the sds rotary hammer drill?

Those 2 are awesome for light commercial build outs.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

*R milwaukee*

after having my tool box broke into yes I'll be buying more lost 8 of 26 Milwaukee 12 and 18 v tools I use every day wating on supply house to stock up


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I love watching all you milwaukee bashers post over and over again to get this tool.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been purchasing cordless tools with increasing frequency. One of the reasons is for safety. We all work in puddles of water that can cause a problem with a cord. It is tough to break people's habits of using cords as doorstops, which will damage them. It is also a challenge to make sure employees are using GFI protection on their cords, and that they plug them in the right way - at the outlet, not at the load end of the cord.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Always buying tools!
My current team is green/black... Makita.. Although all my corded tools are red/black..
Sign me up for free stuff


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OK I'm registered, and I will win. If the right ticket is pulled.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yawl can stop posting now because I got the email saying I won.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question so that I am able to do the random drawing at the end of this giveaway (9/24) without needing to remove chattering post.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was one of the original battery powered tool fans. I received a Makita battery drill back in the mid 80's for my birthday and quickly found many uses for it in commercial plumbing. I cut the handle off copper fitting brushes and could clean copper fittings faster than my plumber could solder them. I would assemble no hub couplings almost 100% before finishing them with a torque wrench when all other plumbers were torque wrench only. It wasn't long before the project superintendent stopped by and asked questions. Shortly thereafter ALL plumbers on the job had 'perhaps' the original Milwaukee battery drills.

Thereafter I jumped on the battery bandwagon Immediately whenever the next tool became available as a cordless option. 

The Hole Hawg is another story, I would like to see it's performance.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

All cordless more portable for service


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes! A cordless rt angle drill to match my pex expander battery and charger!
!


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the cordless tools, makes my day easier and more efficient. That being said I'm a makita man myself, but couldn't think of a better tool to try and persuade me to jump on over to team red


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Cordless Tools are the way of the future. More and more things are going this way. And with technology today, Battery power and lifespan are getting better and better.

Corded tools will more than likely always have their place in our day to day lives. But battery tools make life easier and more efficient. When you work by the hour, efficiency is key! I only have three tools on board my truck with cords. Milwaukee sawzall, Milwaukee porta-band and my Milwaukee corded drill. All other tools (all Milwaukee) are cordless. I have power inverter in my van and keep a charger hooked up and all my batteries are charged always. 

With how things are progressing, I can see being totally cordless in the not too distant future.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Cordless have come a long way. I'm just starting out and will definitely be getting more cordless - there's not always a place or enough places to plug in.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't needed to buy any more cordless tools lately. I bought about half a dozen Milwaukee tools about 3 years ago and they all still do their jobs. They're all M18 so when they do finally break down on me I'll upgrade to the fuel line up, just not sure when that will be. A few months back one of the guys used my m18 hackzall and completely soaked it. I thought it was done for. Dried it out and it still cuts like when it was new, aside from it being a little louder now.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We had a Milwaukee rep stop by out job site a month ago with one of these. He let me try it out on a few holes I was going to use my hole hawg for. Unfortunatly it says it's rated for 2 9/16 but it wouldn't drill a 2 1/8, brand new self feed. Maybe the one I had used was just weak from guys abusing it in testing. It's was too bad I was hoping for a good turn out.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My old man saw my M12v hub gun and said he would still have elbows if those were around when he was my age.


----------



## brointon (Jul 25, 2015)

I will purchase small cordless power tools, but have not purchased heavier duty machines. I'm not against it, I just don't have any experience. I have used the cordless sawzall and it worked well.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Always buy more cordless tools, I find it more convenient to use cordless tools.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Hell the new dewalt 20v xrp hammer drill runs a 2" Milwaukee bit no problem. I wonder if I could compare the two. Milwaukee battery operated hole hawg vs dewalt drill


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

I do buy primarily cordless tools vs. corded usually due to convenience and freedom of operation without need to stay plugged. I'm pretty much a tool hore for the M12 system, but I also have a few M18 items. But for sustained use I still carry my Bosch Bulldog, Ridgid Wormdrive circular saw, and Milwaukee Sawsall.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Cordless all the way for sure! Doing primarily commercial restaurant service, having cords strung out across the hallways is a no go. On a commercial remodel now and the electricians have yet to show up so only one 15 amp outlet to share with framers, started drilling holes for venting yesterday and kept tripping the breaker while framers had circular saw and grinders going. Had to bust out the generator. This thing would be sweet!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I am always buying new cordless tools. Love the dewalt ones but also have a Milwaukee drill on the truck for the helper to beat up seems to take it very well


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have corded and cordless versions of most power tools and rarely use my corded ones. A cordless hole hawg would be a great addition. I try to buy tools that are powerful yet convenient. Hard to beat cordless Milwaukee.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

always buying tools, corded or not. If it will make my job easier its in the truck. Milwaukee has always been my tool of choice.

Now, why does the actor in the first picture not have the handle braced against the stud:whistling2: I'd like to be there when it shaves the skin off his knuckles:laughing:


----------



## rscamaro73 (Apr 9, 2012)

With the way technology is advancing with more durable and lonber running tools now, its a no brainer to go cordless. Extension cords fray, plug ends need constant maintenance, and jobsite safety guys have no big complaints with very limited cord usage. Plus I can see OSHA getting stricter on them in the future for the same reasons. 

Can't beat the Milwaukee cordless tools we use. 18v Impact drills work better, stronger, and less breakdown than 20v dewalts.


----------



## johnathan86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sign me up been waiting on it.


----------



## AZPlumbin (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, we are always looking for a better tool, or a new tool to make our job better, easier or faster. Cordless tools have come so far since I bought my first cordless drill back in the later 80's. :whistling2: old.....


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess I'll try,

If the cordless tool is something I need I'll buy it. Why? Because anything that makes the job more efficient faster while getting the same quality results why not. 

Now send me the super hawg my address is ...:no::laughing:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Had a whole set of Milwaukee years ago, kept having problems with the batteries wearing out early.Went to buy another set, but Milwaukee had discontinued the 'hatchet' sawzall, which I really liked.

Currently I'm only using a cordless drill, but I'm sure I'll be buying more cordless tools.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Cordless is the only way to go,I plan on buying a bunch more cordless tools in the future,helllllll yea:yes:


----------



## salcaiozzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Milwaukee is the way to go, I've been through bosch ridgid and Dewalt non of them comes close,


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Always buying tools, it's all about the tools


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i love cordless and havent played with or owned that one yet. it would be a time saver


----------



## Jnisly (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes. I'm always looking for quicker ways to do things and power tools make things go faster.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

My corded one is about had it. Would love to try cordless


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes! Because I always need more tools! Specifically, I need a cordless jig saw yet.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Yes, the only corded tool I use would be my whole hawg for bigger jobs. 
The pain of running a power cord under a house is too much for me.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Roto-Rooter said:


> My corded one is about had it. Would love to try cordless


New switch, cord and a set of brushes and I bet it's back in action.

Do it right or do it twice


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd love to give it a try and see if it works as advertised because the corded milwakee angle drill I purchased about a year ago, broke the gear head the first time I used it.
It used to be the only angle drill I'd care to use, but they seem to have gotten cheap.
Prove me wrong and I'll buy em for the whole crew.

Cordless definitely has it advantages and disadvantages and this tool if it works would be a big plus.
Send it soon!


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, I never even consider shopping for a corded tool anymore. Cordless technology has come a loooong way in the last few years. Saves all kinds of time not having to run a cord not to mention one less thing to trip over. Safety first guys :thumbup:


----------



## pipetrades (Mar 10, 2015)

I have my eyes on a cordless hacksaw as my drill and impact are fairly new. Cut out enough boiler plugs that I think it's time.


----------



## Yettinthecity13 (Sep 12, 2015)

Love Cordless tools, saves on gas cost of using a generator to do our jobs. Speed up production by not dealing with cords all over the jobsite.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I already commented but want to add that I'm in the market for a hole hawg


----------



## Adiehl03 (Sep 12, 2015)

Absolutely cordless tools are the way to go the more jobs I go to anymore have no available power to plug the tools in so battery is the way to go don't know what I would do without my milwaukee cordless kit


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a few of the m12 tools and my Dewalt 18 volt combo set is almost a goner, I will be buying a m18 combo soon. This would be a great addition.


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

First of all, Thanks Cricket for partnering with Milwaukee tool. They have certainly done a lot to make so many general purpose and trade specific tools that perform and last. The Fuel product line provides excellent cordless power. My corded power tools are rarely used and Iam very close to being completely cordless. 

Will I continue to buy Milwaulkee Fuel cordless tools for my Plumbing Company? Absolutely!!!!
When I was able to use the newest Milwaukee M12 and M18 cordless power tool equipment it became blindingly apparent the difference in quality. I am also impressed with the removal of the overall total tool weight without the loss of power and durabilty. The price point is good for the quality. I have now committed my company to use nothing else.

On a side note, I find many of my customers, male and female are admiring the tools as I bring them into their homes. They realize the differences between what they may have for their tool collection and what I am equipped with. Maybe its all in my mind, but I think it tends to confirm our professionalism. A company that invests in quality tools for their work must be serious about what they do and how well they do it. 

I am now in the process of gathering up all the other brands such as the yellow D brand, The older blue and yellow R brand, and the other lighter blue M brand tools. I have placed them in a large pile in my shop. No one wants to use any of them once we converted. 

Please continue to advise us of upcoming Milwalkee tool offerings. You may wish to bend their ear about getting into the sewer camera inspection equipment and locating tools.


----------



## Total (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, it's worth it especially when all the sparkies are hogging up the power outlets!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been buying cordless tools for the convenience of not having to run extension cords. In some cases there is no power, it is nice to be able to pull a cordless tool out to finish a job.

I even went as far as to run a cordless sink line drain cleaning machine. I feel as battery technology improves our industry will move to strictly cordless tools.


----------



## Thudchkr (Sep 13, 2015)

*As long as they're useful*

Constantly buying new cordless offerings. Looking forward to the new Cordless Super Hawg so I can use self-feeding bits during residential rough-ins

CB


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Always looking for tools that will make my job easier and more efficient. Not having to roll out an extension cord saves time and sometimes there is no power available 
So yes! I do plan on buying more cordless tools, up to the time I retire.


----------



## josetorres (Sep 13, 2015)

*converting over to cordless tools*

i have been converting over for decades . and have recently changing some of the tools to milwakee because they offer more options , than others in their feild . cant wait to try this new tool and to see the options that are availible .


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes,

Already running the 18V Milwaukee cordless on one of the trucks, this new drill would go great with that set.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Within the last few years I purchased an M12 screw gun and more recently a copper tubing cutter. 

I didn't realize how much I liked the screw until I had to use my DeWalt.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww, heck.

Who doesn't own cordless tools?

If they make them 

they will come.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope they create a tubing cutter that sands and ream's the pipe while making the cut.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

yes, always looking for ways to be more productive and for the most part cordless is a faster way of getting the job done without hailing cords...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it wierd to steel wool all the pipe I bring in so I don't have to clean it as I go? KC has a point, Milwaukee could have added a clip for sandpaper or something. Or a quick change adaptor on the side for a tubing brush like a pipe cat.

position_34300


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Your chance to win has just increased! :thumbup:

*Milwaukee has agreed to give us not one but TWO Milwaukee M18 FUEL Super Hawgs!*

If you have not yet entered this drawing, do it now!

On September 24, 2015 we will do a random drawing to select 2 winners.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Great, I can win twice. Love cordless tools, and love Milwaukee .


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

Cordless tools are great, so are corded tools. with battery tech these days i may be cutting the cord more and more


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm always up for buying new cordless tools. 
As of now I have the following Milwaukee cordless tools on my truck
M18 hackzalls 3 of them 
M18 fuel hammer drill 
M18 impact
M18 band saw 
M18 hammer drills 2 of them
M12 hackzall 
M12 drill
M12 copper tubing cutter
M12 pro press


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cricket said:


> To enter, simply respond to this thread with your answer to the following question.
> 
> *Are you purchasing more cordless tools for your tool bag? Why? Why not?*


Yes, when I can afford to. I haven't upgraded tools in awhile and am in the process of that right now. Battery tech and tool designs have come a long way from what they were, that's why cordless tools are more appealing to me now than in the past.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milwaukee is the only brand I will buy these days, mostly due to their monopoly on Uponor expansion tools. Hopefully I can see a live demo of there new 2 and 3 inch expander sometime soon.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I am constantly buying cordless tools. The cordless shop vacs have to be my favourite as a service plumber.


----------



## Silvamech1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Within the 4 years, we've made the jobsite cordless minus a lead cord to charge batteries. Not only is the job site safer with the lack of cords being strung up and down stairs, it's cleaner, more efficient. Not have to flip breakers because too many people are drawing power at once has been a huge bonus. There's always that one guy with a ragged cord that he just can't keep out of the puddle next to he window. I'm eagerly awaiting this super hawg as an addition to our cordless job sites! Plumb on!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

LOGGING IN TO WIN !!!!!!

alright ... where's my free cordless Super Hawg ?

I'm always buying more cordless tools for my tool bag....
Milwaukee is my brand of choice ...m12 and m18

if it's new , and it's not already in my tool bag , it's out of stock !!!
(or out of my price range)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes I am...when I can..WHY? I keep getting tangled up in those stupid cords


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Winning this tool will officially kick off me upgrading from 12 to 18 volt.


----------



## T Bone (Sep 12, 2013)

I buy more cordless tools ao I can carry less cords! By the way the Milwaukee cordless 18v multi tool is awesome!


----------



## Phoenixliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

I just started in the trade, and have bought three off the Milwaukee tools, and will never look at another brand, milwaukee it's the only way to go there cordless technology is unmatched


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I would love to try Milwaukee ive been using dewalt


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I own mostly m12 cordless equipment would love to upgrade to 18 volt


----------



## Zombie808 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am definitely purchasing more cordless tools for my bag. I am an apprentice and don't have my own power tools yet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been using Milwaukee tools for years. I am in the market for new cordless tools.

If Milwaukee made an electric breaker hammer, I'd buy it.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I just thought of something-with the 9.0 ah battery you could have a Cordless Eel sewer Rodder. Cordless Dreel-tempting.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> I just thought of something-with the 9.0 ah battery you could have a Cordless Eel sewer Rodder. Cordless Dreel-tempting.


Was just talking to another plumber about this today.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question so that I am able to do the random drawing at the end of this giveaway (9/24) without needing to remove chattering post.
> 
> Thank you for understanding.


...


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes. I'd have one of everything if I could afford it.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

spamispeople said:


> Yes. I'd have one of everything if I could afford it.


I see that you have the Milwaukee offset driver... I have 2 and I love then.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Cordless tools have sure changed the worksite. I love my M12 tools wouldn't mind starting a collection of M18

wookie


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I am purchasing more cordless because in recent years , battery technology as well as motor/gearbox technology has gotten so good that cordless really is ano edge now


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the Milwaukee cordless bandsaw


----------



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

Mikey likey!


----------



## neubanksc5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Of course I plan on buying more tools. For one, because I'm a man and I love tools, gotta collect them all. I also plan on buying more tools because now that I'm an apprentice plumber, I plan on switching out my yellow tools for red ones because big red makes many more plumbing trade oriented tools.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

*Cordless tools are fun*

I use lots of great cordless tools.

Well really my girlfriend uses lots of cordless tools with proper supervision. 

Job safety is our number #1 concern as at vital times a cord may get in the
way and spoil the moment.

Now with long lasting 18 volt capacity even the toughest jobs get done
so that we may move into a equally important time frame. (sleep)

Although we still at times incorporate some corded products for those really
hard to reach skill sets, it seems obvious that their time will cum to an end.

Hopefully this will win us another useful non-corded product and I truly have 
to admit that after all the brown nosing (no pun)(?) on this thread I have forgotten what the original question was ........

Gotta go now, I hear a cordless tool starting up. Off to work. 
I do love my job.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for this Cricket, but don't you love it how basically everyone has ignored your request to keep the chit chat off this thread and to only make entry posts. Have fun weeding through all the clutter and the not legit Zoners.


----------



## salcaiozzo (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in enter me I gotta get this tool


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cordless Tools*

Although I prefer corded tools for the power and reliability, I do like cordless tools for the convenience. Cordless tools definitely have a place in the tool bag, but tend to be a bit more sensitive to the professional work environment. They are becoming more durable and the batteries are getting better; I see them becoming the mainstay of the pro.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I have gone cordless for some time, Own many Milwaukee products including a Milwaukee 18V hole hawg, That tool is great..


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

i buy new tools all the time , you can never have too many tools, my last set was an m18 set......love it


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

With the advancement of cordless tools in the past few years, I've been buying more and more. Most of my new construction jobs require generators. We have got it down to a system where we mark out the job and try and drill all the holes we need in a single day. If this new angle drill can hold up, I would buy one for every truck I have on the road. It would speed up my process and cut costs. I'm afraid to spend the money on it without being able to try it out first.


----------



## Phoenixliberty (Sep 15, 2015)

I would love this tool, it would help my collection allot, I currently have impact, hammer drill and hackzall. So adding this tool would be great


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Its a cordless tool i do not have yet


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Need them for the times there is no power


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Life would suck if there wasnt cordless tools


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a few days left to enter!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Would like to have this to replace my 1972 vintage Hole Hawg


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Just cut a bunch of holes in my ceiling with a cordless sawzall


----------



## shame2game (Jul 21, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 60953
> 
> 
> We have partnered with Milwaukee Tool to give away the M18 FUEL™ SUPER HAWG™ 1/2" Right Angle Drill Kit!
> ...


O yeah. I use all sizes of cordless. They each have a purpose. Even the little 12 volts.


----------



## StechPlumbing (Sep 22, 2015)

*Cordless Tools*

Always purchasing more cordless tools, they make most jobs easier and quicker.

:thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

144:1 so far


----------



## B.P.repairer (Apr 15, 2013)

My truck has all Milwaukee power tool and the cordless Hawg would be a great addition. Soon I'll need a bigger truck. I love cordless tools and I'll keep buying them.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Always cordless i just wish milwaukee would come out with a batt pack addon that has a cord so if your battery goes dead u can throw in power pack plug in to wall and continue on... 2 in 1 basically ... Sell it for $99 .... So u can put it in ur bag of arsenals .... All tools would be cordless but at same time could turn in to corded


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

*Winners of the M18 FUEL™ SUPER HAWG™*

Congratulations to the winners of the M18 FUEL™ SUPER HAWG™ 1/2" Right Angle Drill Kit!

*OpenSights*

*Hillside*

Please contact me with your shipping information. :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## shame2game (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats 👏


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats Opensights and Hillside.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The fix is on!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Kidding. Congrats.



Cricket, convince them to put up a press kit!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's good to see that a couple of regulars got it.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet!! Thanks cricket, Milwaukee and plumbing zone!! I'll put it to good use, I'll snap some pics of it and my dad bod in action!!!!!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I have already heard from @Hillside but still need to hear from @OpenSights so that I can get these shipped out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent! Thanks! I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats Hillside & Opensights! I'm jealous.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Me, right now !


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

*Cordless tools*

Of course I would love one of the Hole Hawgs.
We use mostly cordless tools. I have for years.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank god the Milwaukee circle jerk is over.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Thank god the Milwaukee circle jerk is over.


I can come here and offer up a free bucket of poo and people will compete for it cause it's free.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> I can come here and offer up a free bucket of poo and people will compete for it cause it's free.


What kind of poo are you offering?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Johns_TPS said:


> What kind of poo are you offering?


It's custom made, one of a kind, rare, like a snowflake.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got it this afternoon, looks sweet! Came with 5.0 batteries, thanks again!!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Woohoo


----------



## shame2game (Jul 21, 2015)

Show me the wood! Congrats again.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> It's custom made, one of a kind, rare, like a snowflake.


Ah, the best kind. Customers ask me all the time how I can stand the smell.... I just counter with "What? Smells like money to me..."


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> It's custom made, one of a kind, rare, like a snowflake.


With corn or corn free?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

shame2game said:


> Show me the wood!


Gotta watch how you word things around here, lucky for everyone I don't have a pic nor am I going to find a pic of some "wood" as a joke. If you want, ask Flyout to show you his KUV.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Gotta watch how you word things around here, lucky for everyone I don't have a pic nor am I going to find a pic of some "wood" as a joke. If you want, ask Flyout to show you his KUV.


I'll whip it out anytime.


----------

